# River report and question about eating an eel...



## RippinLips14 (Aug 10, 2014)

OK guys caught a nice 18 lb blue on yeller with several nice bass and goggle eyes. Caught a very nice sized eel in a creek to. My question is are they any good to eat and how? Pics to follow after I get off work.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Don't know much about the different species of eels and stuff but I know on the show Filthy Riches a guy up north catches eels and smokes and them and people pay big bucks for them. I do some research before I ate one though. Judging from the places I've caught my eels from I wouldn't eat them.


----------



## RippinLips14 (Aug 10, 2014)

It was just a plain ol eel that you by catch catfishing. I have caught several on rod n reel but they were small. This is a big one.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm 95% sure it was an American eel. They eat okay, but there are better things to eat


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

edit


----------



## FlounderMan (Oct 24, 2007)

I remember my dad cooking one when I was a kid and 
He cooks everything well done. It tasted ok but not near as good as the catfish. 
Biggest thing I remember was the leftover pieces of eel that were left in a plate on the stove had blood in the plate the next morning. Don't know how this could be, but it did. 

The best thing you can do with an eel is use it for cut bait to catch more catfish.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

FlounderMan said:


> I remember my dad cooking one when I was a kid and
> He cooks everything well done. It tasted ok but not near as good as the catfish.
> Biggest thing I remember was the leftover pieces of eel that were left in a plate on the stove had blood in the plate the next morning. Don't know how this could be, but it did.
> 
> The best thing you can do with an eel is use it for cut bait to catch more catfish.


It will be like that every time. Like was said better things to eat.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

To me it tastes pretty good , like catfish. But blood will leach back out of it the next day. Weird so I haven't eaten it since. That was 30 years ago.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Eels belong in a 5gal bucket until a ling is spotted.


----------



## RippinLips14 (Aug 10, 2014)

Well this suvker was about 3 and a half foot long. Take a big ol Ling to slurp that up. I sent pics to ipad. Trying to download now. Worked late yesterday.


----------



## RippinLips14 (Aug 10, 2014)

Good afternoon and night on Yellow Friday night. We caught 3 real nice bass one being a striper (18-19) inches and four big goggle eyes casting before the sun went down. Headed to the creek to hammer the suckers after it got dark. 8 of the biggest hen red horse suckers I have ever gigged. Some went over 4 pounds. Headed back towards he boat ramp and seen a wall hanger rack buck just chilling on the sandbar right across the river from where we were about to check a few bush hooks. Pulled up a few lines and before it was over had a big blue cat around 20 pounds that ate a big minnow and an alligator turtle that was the biggest I have seen come out of yellow. Easily over 100 lbs.Cut the line as close as we could with losing a limb and called it a night. Definitely a happening night on the river. Fun trip and lots of game active.


----------



## RippinLips14 (Aug 10, 2014)

Me and the dinosaur


----------



## RippinLips14 (Aug 10, 2014)

Another


----------



## RippinLips14 (Aug 10, 2014)

Oh and I was asking about the eel because my friend was insisting that they were good but I would never try it unless it was during a survival situation. It's all still a snake in my book. But that blue sure was awesome fried up! I will have to say it is just as tasty as flathead in my opinion.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

That turtle is probably as old as George Washington!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I too, ate eel as a child and do remember the blood on the plate after removing them from the fridge the following day!!!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice mess of fish, some giant suckers there too!


----------



## RippinLips14 (Aug 10, 2014)

Trying yeah I would love to know how old gator turtles can live to be. Jacob they were the biggest suckers I have ever killed! Looked like red fish swimming down the creek.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

*Eel*

I have to ask........WHY WOULD YOU WANT TO!!!!!?????


----------

